# Peach wine using champagne yeast



## TopsyKrett (May 25, 2009)

I have a recipe for a peach wine and it says to use a champagne yeast, my question is am i using the champagne yeast for the little carbonation in the end? am i still supposed to degas or not degas at all and just bottle after stabilizing and back sweetening?


----------



## St Allie (May 26, 2009)

I use champagne yeast for my fruit wines.. the peach, plum and apple wines in particular need a good degassing anyway.. then do your stabilising, sweetening and clearing.

Champagne yeast doesn't provide the carbonation per se... putting a small amount of sugar in the bottle and then corking it, allows a small refermentation in the bottle for carbonation later when you open the wine. You need reinforced bottles for sparkling wines..use the champagne bottle type with the muselettes and popper corks if you want sparkling.

Allie


----------



## TopsyKrett (May 26, 2009)

OK thank you Allie i wasn't sure for the reason for using champagne yeast i just figured that it gave it a little carbonation, i was going to degas but i figured that i would as yall first. thanks..


----------



## St Allie (May 26, 2009)

generally.. champagne yeast will go to 18% abv.... however the other thing champagne yeast has going for it , is that it is a very vigorous yeast... I use EC 1118 which is a lalvin strain..


Allie


----------



## joeswine (May 26, 2009)

*champaign yeast*

I use red star or LAVIN champaign style yeast in all my fruit wines it adds a smooth side to the esters and added fruit fragrances I believe....


----------

